# A Bruckner/Haitink Question



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

Arkivmusic has available a multiple-disk collection of the Bruckner symphonies performed by the Amsterdam Concertgebouw led by Bernard Haitink (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=108967). It is ADD, but was released in 2005, and there appears to be no further information about the recording dates. Haitink first recorded the Bruckner symphonies in the late 60s and early 70s, but has recorded most if not all of them several times since then; does anyone know for sure whether this particular set is of his earliest recordings? Thanks for the help.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Correlating the serial/catalogue numbers found at Philips' website and the listing at John Berky's webiste, it appears that it is indeed the original cycle.


----------



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

That was quick; thank you very much.


----------



## dukas (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes, I have the set and it is exactly what you want.
Recommended.


----------

